
Papis: A command-line based document and bibliography manager - onyva
https://papis.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
======
onyva
I was looking for something that will let me handle papers with supplementary
material, especially notes, in a more accessible way (Zotero saves them in its
database and I couldn’t see an intuitive way to edit them from emacs or export
from org to zotero notes etc.)

Release of version 0.9 seems to be delayed.

